# algae on anubias leaves



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

is there a creature that will eat algae off the leaves of plants? its a 36 gallon with 3 goldfish. Nerites or a bristlenose maybe. i have other tanks also so if the fish got too big i could move it to my 46 gallon.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Algae Control*



amcoffeegirl said:


> is there a creature that will eat algae off the leaves of plants? its a 36 gallon with 3 goldfish. Nerites or a bristlenose maybe. i have other tanks also so if the fish got too big i could move it to my 46 gallon.


Hello am..

Large, weekly water changes will help. Algae growth is the result of high phosphate and nitrate levels. By flushing a lot of pure, treated water through the tank every week you stabilize the water and remove the excess nutrients.

Your Nerites will help if you give them time, but they need to multiply to make a difference. Most people are constantly removing them., because they start to pile up in the corners of the tank. I've let mine reproduce and have no visible algae in any of my planted tanks.

I also keep large masses of stem plants floating in my tanks. Water wisteria and Pennywort are fast growers and will use up any available water nutrients. 

By removing the food in the water, the algae will eventually shrink to the point it's no longer visible.

B


----------



## Tars (Sep 17, 2011)

A couple of otos usually gets the job done.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

i have floating plants at all times for the goldfish to nibble on. i change approx 30% weekly water changes. this algae was at first brown diatoms and now has turned green after initial set up it has been up about 6mths now.


----------



## Cory_guy (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever you do - do not keep Otos with gold fish! That would be just murder! Goldfish is a such a messy fish, hardly any other fish can be trully healthy with those guys around for a long time. The same goes for plants and goldfish in the tank. Most plants will not survive. Low light, slow growing and very hardy plants is your best bet. So anubia was a good choise. Good luck!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I wouldnt put ottos in this tank. these goldfish are still quite small. 2-3 inches. i know they could kill them though. I have 2 telescopes and a lionhead. the plant is a very large plant maybe 10 inches i think its called azelli(sp?) the telescopes dont see that well and the lionhead is a slow swimmer. Maybe ill just try to rub it off during every water change. i also have 2 hob filters on this tank so theres plenty of filtration. they really arent that messy. my goldfish are the healthest fish ive ever had.


----------



## Volkswagen (Jan 18, 2012)

Nerites can't reproduce in freshwater...


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Volkswagen said:


> Nerites can't reproduce in freshwater...


Hello V...

Didn't know that, but I've always kept my fish in slightly "brackish" water and the snails really thrive. I typically add a little more than a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt for every 5 gallons of my new water in my Livebearer/Corydoras tanks. So, that may be the reason for so many snails. They've really done a job on the algae.

B


----------



## celticmiss (Jan 26, 2012)

From my understanding salt is bad for cories?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

If you can't find a creature bleaching the plants is an option. Bleach in a 10% bleach solution for 3 minutes then just rinse well. Makes the anubias that beautiful green color you want it to be, I've done it several times with mine


----------

